

One Math Museum, Many Variables - slin7
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/28/science/28math.html?hpw

======
ColinWright
MoMath is running a monthly series of lectures to get people interested and
engaged with math in the build up to the opening. They've had audiences of
over 200 at some events.

I'm doing the one in December.

